# Toronto Open, Winter 2012



## Sa967St (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=35

http://www.facebook.com/events/197130993715468/

Registration is here.

Date: February 11, 2012.

Events:
Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
5x5x5
Pyraminx


*If your name is Sarah, please wear a Hallowe'en costume.*


----------



## RaresB (Jan 9, 2012)

O_O omg finally


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2012)

woo


----------



## Thompson (Jan 9, 2012)

Im going


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 9, 2012)

Good to see that there's another competition to be held soon in Toronto! If it was a week later it would almost be a definite yes for me, but I'll wait and see if this date works out for me somehow. I definitely plan on coming to a Toronto competition sometime this year.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ohhh man I want to to go. Only a two hour flight.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2012)

I probably won't be coming since I am likely going to MIT spring the next weekend.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully I will miraculously win at magic again, though I haven't solved one for........................5 months O _ O


----------



## Deluchie (Jan 10, 2012)

Might just be able to go, first comp!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 10, 2012)

count me in if anyone passes through the buffalo area that can pick me up.

this a request. seriously if anyone can pick me up, I'll chip in for the gas.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 10, 2012)

well this sucks. I have a debate tournament that weekend.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 10, 2012)

omg am wantz


----------



## Forte (Jan 10, 2012)

Tortin said:


> well this sucks. I have a debate tournament that weekend.


 
):


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jan 11, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> If your name is Sarah, please wear a Hallowe'en costume.



This sounds like something I would have said. Did I?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 11, 2012)

Dave Campbell said:


> This sounds like something I would have said. Did I?


Yeah. I asked if I could still wear a hallowe'en costume to the next competition, and you replied something like "Only if your name is Sarah". 
I'm trying to convince Sarah Cabansay to wear one too.


----------



## riffz (Jan 13, 2012)

Forte said:


> ):


 


Wait... this can only improve my standing


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 13, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> *If your name is Sarah, please wear a Hallowe'en costume.*


 
Darn....

I'd love to attend it, just to meet some Canadian cubers. But that's only if I can find a ride. So there might, or might not be someone with an halloween costume.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Canadiancubing!!!!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 15, 2012)

eep. so far, I'm the only one from the US =(


----------



## Thompson (Jan 15, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> eep. so far, I'm the only one from the US =(


 
Dont worry! People are very friendly at Canadian competitions. If its your first time competing, I suggest checking up on the WCA regulations. Dont stress about your times  Just go to have fun!


----------



## Tortin (Jan 15, 2012)

the debate was already full which means I can now go.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 15, 2012)

Tortin said:


> the debate was already full which means I can now go.


 
like


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Dont worry! People are very friendly at Canadian competitions. If its your first time competing, I suggest checking up on the WCA regulations. Dont stress about your times  Just go to have fun!


 
You're joking I hope...


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 15, 2012)

This is really tempting...


----------



## elimescube (Jan 15, 2012)

Thompson said:


> I love Canadiancubing!!!!!!!


 
lolyep


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 16, 2012)

Kitten come


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 16, 2012)

My mom said no. But she's always wanted to ride on a train. So I'll ask her if we can take a train. (She'll probably say no)


----------



## timeless (Jan 16, 2012)

anyone from u of t going


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm good to go. See you guys there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 20, 2012)

something popped up. I will not make this comp anymore =(


----------



## Meep (Jan 20, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> something popped up. I will not make this comp anymore =(


 
Did you mistake a toaster for a waffle iron again? ):


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2012)

Did you know that...

-Emily is the man?
-Eric's roommate thinks he's the "first fastest" cuber in Canada?
-I'm the only one who remembered that it was Hallowe'en?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 12, 2012)

Meep said:


> Did you mistake a toaster for a waffle iron again? ):


 
WAIT WAIT WAIT
HOW YOU KNOW THIS.


----------



## Thompson (Feb 12, 2012)

*Did you know subway is in the building??*


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 12, 2012)

results please?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 12, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> results please?


Emily won 3x3 with a sub-10 average. Eric came in 2nd and Harris came in 3rd with low 10 averages.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 12, 2012)

dayumm. girl powaa


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 17, 2012)

Roman uploaded a video of the finals.


----------



## Forte (Feb 17, 2012)

omg looks like so much fun ):


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Roman uploaded a video of the finals.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Where can I get me one of them there bear hats eh?


----------

